

California Starts Sending Big Bills To Startup Investors - KedarMhaswade
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/30/california-starts-sending-big-bills-to-startup-investors-for-120-million-in-new-retroactive-taxes/

======
muzz
Largely the same article as this previous one:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5060690>

The top thread in the comments are somewhat of a rebuttal/debunk:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5062415>

